# 1964 huffy daisy tandem



## donp (Feb 16, 2017)

I haven't posted on here in a few years. been pretty busy. but over that time period I built a prett cool ride. I got an itch to build a tandem, and I wanted one with a lot of curved tubing like a Schwinn has since I have a large collection of schwinna. but Schwinn doesn't make a frame like that, at least not that I know of. one day this 64 huffy popped up on craigslist for $50. so I grabbed it thinking this is the perfect frame to build something cool with. it took me over a week to tear this bike down because it was so rusty (as you can see in the pic) and I swear it spent decades in the bottom of a lake. after a good sand blast followed by a polishing with emory cloth, I sent the frame and forks over to a body shop for a lemon yellow paint job.
once that was done, I spent a lot of time finding parts that would work with this bike I picked up a 1960 hawthorne tandem with a broken and rewelded frame, and that's where the wheels and chain guard came from. then I had a neighbor give me 6 huffy 3 speed bikes, so from those I got matching handle bars, seats, seat posts, and clamps. the fenders came from another hawthorne 3 speed that was in such bad shape it couldn't be restored. I was able to clean up the original cranks, stems, trim on the forks, sprockets, and head badge. I painted the sprockets, rear stem, top fork trim, and head badge due to bad rust and the head badge was so scrapped up there was nothing readable on it. I made all brand new chains, and added new hunt wilde grips, and new tires and tubes.
I have way more money in this bike than it will ever be worth, and I still need to get new black colored seats, but it is a cool bike to play around with.


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 16, 2017)

That turned out great!


----------



## donp (Feb 17, 2017)

thanks. it sure was a lot of work because nothing was made to fit this frame. i had to reengineer almost every part.  even things like the fender braces. those are a type that look just like what schwinn uses, and i got them from another set of fenders that i scrapped then modified to fit these.yj


----------

